# FTP Server ist über dyndns.org nicht erreichbar



## Patigol (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen DNS-323 D-Link FTP Server zugelegt. ich habe mich bei http://www.dyndns.org registriert und einen Domainnamen mit einer festen IP bekommen. 
Desweiteren benutze ich eine  FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170 (UI), mit Firmware-Version 29.04.37 . Auf dieser Fritz Box habe ich folgendes eingestellt:
DynDNS aktiviert und die Daten von Dyndns.org eingegeben. Wenn ich mich jetzt bei dyndns.org einlogge, dann wird mir auch meine aktuelle IP angezeigt mit der sich mein Router ins Internet einwählt. Ich denke das ich in diesem Punkt alles richtig gemacht habe. Als nächstes habe ich die Portfreigabe eingerichtet. Das müßte doch die Portleiterweitung sein, oder? Habe dort Port 21 freigegeben. Es steht auch noch eine Ip, ich weiß aber nicht was ich da eingeben soll. 
Nun zu meinem Problem, ich bekomme keine Verbindung wenn ich die Internetadresse für den Server eingebe. 
Ach ja, angepingt habe ich die Domain auch schon mal. Das hat geklappt. Ich probiere das jetzt schon seit drei tagen, komme leider nicht weiter und benötige unbedingt hilfe!

Vielen Dank Patigol


----------



## MasterJM (12. Januar 2008)

Patigol hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir einen DNS-323 D-Link FTP Server zugelegt. ich habe mich bei http://www.dyndns.org registriert und einen Domainnamen mit einer festen IP bekommen.



Hä? Man bekommt dort einen Host, auf dem man dann halt seine
IP mappen kanne. Was du mit einer festen IP willst/meinst weiß ich nicht.

Auch egal, Hauptsache
cmd -> ping mein.dyndns.org geht jeweils an deine aktuelle WAN IP.



Patigol hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Desweiteren benutze ich eine  FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170 (UI), mit Firmware-Version 29.04.37 . Auf dieser Fritz Box habe ich folgendes eingestellt:
> DynDNS aktiviert und die Daten von Dyndns.org eingegeben. Wenn ich mich jetzt bei dyndns.org einlogge, dann wird mir auch meine aktuelle IP angezeigt mit der sich mein Router ins Internet einwählt. Ich denke das ich in diesem Punkt alles richtig gemacht habe.



Siehe oben, wenn ein Ping auf den DDNS Host halt auf deine WAN IP mapped passt alles.



Patigol hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Als nächstes habe ich die Portfreigabe eingerichtet. Das müßte doch die Portleiterweitung sein, oder? Habe dort Port 21 freigegeben. Es steht auch noch eine Ip, ich weiß aber nicht was ich da eingeben soll.



Port*weiterleitung*
Wohin willst du weiterleiten? An den Rechner, wo der FTPd läuft.
Ergo muss da also die IP des Rechners rein.
Bevor es Unklarheiten gibt, das ist eine LAN IP, nicht die WAN IP deines ISP!



Patigol hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Nun zu meinem Problem, ich bekomme keine Verbindung wenn ich die Internetadresse für den Server eingebe.



Logisch ohne Portforward kann das auch nicht gehen.
Wohin soll der Router denn weiterleiten?
Und auf dem Router läuft ja kein FTPd, ergo gibts keine Antwort.



Patigol hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Ach ja, angepingt habe ich die Domain auch schon mal. Das hat geklappt. Ich probiere das jetzt schon seit drei tagen, komme leider nicht weiter und benötige unbedingt hilfe!
> Vielen Dank Patigol



Mach den Portforward richtig, dann klappt es auch.


----------



## Patigol (12. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für Deinen Tip. Dann werde ich mich mal mit der Portweiterleitung beschäftigen.

Gruß Patigol


----------



## lightro (11. Juni 2008)

hm ich hab das selbe problem nur http://lightro.ath.cx/ das problem ist das mein ftp server auch nicht erreichbar ist und sitze auch hinter einer fritzbox. Portforward hab ich auch schon gemacht. Über mein Control Panel sagt er mir das der FTP Server erichbar ist aber mit filezilla bekomme ich keine verbindung. FileZilla ist auch richtig eingestellt da ich noch externe Server habe und da gehts ;-)


----------



## MasterJM (11. Juni 2008)

lightro hat gesagt.:


> hm ich hab das selbe problem nur http://lightro.ath.cx/ das problem ist das mein ftp server auch nicht erreichbar ist und sitze auch hinter einer fritzbox. Portforward hab ich auch schon gemacht. Über mein Control Panel sagt er mir das der FTP Server erichbar ist aber mit filezilla bekomme ich keine verbindung. FileZilla ist auch richtig eingestellt da ich noch externe Server habe und da gehts ;-)



Ich erreich etwas hinter lightro.ath.cx
"http://lightro.ath.cx" geht an Port 80, wenn da nichts drauf läuft...



> C:\>ping lightro.ath.cx
> Ping lightro.ath.cx [87.171.190.161] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
> Antwort von 87.171.190.161: Bytes=32 Zeit=95ms TTL=55
> Antwort von 87.171.190.161: Bytes=32 Zeit=102ms TTL=55
> ...


----------

